# ~2nd Open Leg~



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I got an email today from one of my owners, Jackie, who has my Harley's sister aka Zena. Yesterday they showed in Open and I guess they didn't qualify. When it came for the recall, she pulled one of those "never done that before" and stayed sitting...looked at her mom "did you say something?"







These dogs sure keep you humble. But today, she had a great day. Stiff competition I guess...she got a 196 which was good enough for 4th place







You never know with open, lol! 196 is an excellent score







I'm very happy for both of them


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats to both. 196 Is a GREAT score.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice job Jackie and Zena!!!! Yeah tell me about it, Open can be tough, but hard work pays off!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

A 196 in OPEN??? WOW!!!!!!!!!!!







That is a great score!

Lee


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:196 is an excellent score I'm very happy for both of them


196 is a GREAT score!! Congrats to Jackie and Harley's sister Zena!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome!!!! Must have been tough to end up 4th with a 196.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

That is Great







Trish,


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWAwesome!!!! Must have been tough to end up 4th with a 196.


I know, you just never know though...must have been some Border Collie's there


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh gosh Trish.. no kidding, there must have been Border Collies there. That is one heck of a score for Open and 4th place!!!! Cody and I got 187 points and took 4th place just a couple of weekends ago, and there was a border collie that took first place with 200 points!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Those darn BC's


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome... BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!! 196 is an outstanding score.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

This had to be Open B?? Surely 196 didn't get 4th place in Open A?









Congrats! Nice score A or B!! LOL


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's MomThis had to be Open B?? Surely 196 didn't get 4th place in Open A?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was B








Jackie's titled a few dogs to UD...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

to all involved!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWAwesome!!!! Must have been tough to end up 4th with a 196.


Two words, Border Collie.


----------

